# Traditions ALS 2100 12 Gauge



## Buckman18 (Feb 20, 2017)

While shooting some turkey shot today, the action locked up and won't close. It works, feels, and sounds normal but won't close, locking about 1/2 -3/4 inch from closing all the way. The firing pin still works, but obviously I'm not going to try it with a shell in it to keep the receiver from blowing apart...

Any ideas? Anyone had experience with one of these? A quick check online says this is a common problem and they are junk and not worth fixing? I've had it since 2003, but it's probably only had 100 shells through it, with about 95 of them being low brass #8's. The gun gets cleaned after each use...


----------

